# dec 9th fly tying expo



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

very true Chris allright you talk me into it. Ill be there by 9am!
See ya tommorrow!!!!!!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

since going to the outing didnt work out for me i am planning on going to this expo.

cant wait sounds like fun. ypsi, wanna meet up and browze around some?? let me know where if you want to and i will meet ya there. i am planning on being there around 930. wanna get there in time for all the good deals, just hope i dont ruin my christmas to much and get what the wife has gotten me already (of course she wont get me any fishing stuff so i dont think i have to worry about that much!!)


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I was planning on getting there at 9 or a little after.

Meet up at the main entrance? If it's really cold we could all meet inside by the bargain table. It was to the left of the entrance last year.

Who else is planning on making it to Mason?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

sounds good ypsi, if i can get my big butt out of bed i will be there by 830. shouldnt be to bad only about a 15 min. drive for me if i take the back roads, but then i would probably get lost!!

gotta make sure i write the directions down. i can find the high school okay (finally after 3 years of driving around town looking for it!!), but i have only been to the fair grounds once for a horse show a few years back.

see ya there


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Chris
ok I see that doors dont even open untill 9:30 so ill be there around that time or a little earlier. I'll meet ya in the front!! 

HatchBomb & Quix
I hope to see ya there. Been wanting to meet ya guys!!!

Well I know Ladykiller is out. What about you Sideshow, Weezer, Keinbaumer, anyone else.

Umm for those that dont know me yet I'll be wearing a red Traverse City Troutsman Hat and probably a blue chore type coat or a red jacket with a gray reflective strip on the back and front.


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm out too. The ice is beer, I mean here.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i will be wearing a black cap with a red bill. it says WELD MOLD CO. on it and a yellow and black columbia type jacket.

cant wait, sounds like fun. just trying to argue with the wife as to what type of funds to bring (cash, check or charge!!  )


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

I'll be there,wearing a MSU hat with a bow/steelhead pin and a St. Louis Blues jacket. The jacket will get more remarks than the hat. Dave


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

So how was the show folks?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

it wasnt what i expected having never been to one before, but it was still an interesting show.

got a chance to pick up some new patterns and to see some different techniques.

the thing that i got the biggest kick out of was the auction. to see a very expensive reel (sorry cant remeber the name of it) that retails for over 200$ sell for 130, man i wish i would have bid on it. and to see a guided trip (full day) for the ausable or upper mannistee with dinner/lunch for any time (day or night) or the option to go to the lower ausable (below mio) for a day trip and 2 nights lodging with meals included go for only 380. what a stinking steal. i think it was through beuters? but not completely sure. i would think that something like that would go for close to a grand, someone sure lucked out.

it was nice to see and hang out with ypsifly again and to meet riverboy for the first time. sure hope you learned something from the gentleman who was tying up the mouse flies LOL.

there were some good deals there, though not the amount of merchandise that i expected. i picked up some artic fox fure, a tube fly tying kit, and some yarn from the bargain table.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I had a good time checking out some of the new materials and watching the tyers.

That reel was a Harris Solitude III, not a bad buy for the $$.

The most interesting thing I saw was Tony Paglei's tube flies. That system offers a lot of versatility.

It was good seeing Quix and Riverboy again.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

the tube flies, cant wait to start playing with those. the combonations are endless.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I really enjoyed watching Jim Reed tying deer hair flies. I asked him if he would tie a mouse up. I was pretty excited when he said sure thats a fun one!! He did a awesome job and I learned some very vaulable tips on spinning deer hair and tying with hair in general. I also got some very good tips from Chris Helm as well. Wow those guys can tie some deer hair flies! Hey Weezer I seen a bluegill fly for ya for you know what!!! The tube flies were very interresting. I had never seen anything like that before. I visited with Rusty Gates for a little while, he was tying dry flies. Looked like Dark Henny's but I didnt ask. All in all is was a worthwhile trip for me. I got some great advice on deer hair. Got to meet Quix and see Ypsi again. I was hoping to find a good vice for a cheap price but never seen any. I'll have to check out the southfield show this spring and see what kind of deals they will have!


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

I didn't have a chance to check this thread before I went down there, so I didn't really know to look for you guys. I got there around 1 with 3 friends and spent about the first hour talking to people from MFFC that I knew. There wasn't as much there as I expected. Seemed like many of the tiers were packing up early or something. Picked up a hackle neck that I was looking for, so that was worth it I guess. I've done a lot of tube fly tying recently, just need some fish in the rivers to try them out on...

HATCHBOMB


----------

